# iPhone code cracked



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Australians are thumbing their noses at Apple's 2008 launch date for the iPhone, importing the device from the US and hacking it to work on local networks.

The hacks, unveiled just over a month ago and extensively documented online, break the locks that were intended to restrict iPhone use to the AT&T network in the United States.


http://www.smh.com.au/news/technolo.../2007/09/04/1188783213914.html?s_cid=rss_news


----------



## jaz_martin (Aug 23, 2007)

iPHONE IS ALL OVER EBAY 


Any phone company that issued it had their codes cracked on the same day it released them. And that goes for almost any country in the world. I mean you could have bought the phone in Russia the same day it was released and had it delivered in three or four days tops(of course for an outrageous price).

This is before it was available for a few months through official channels.

I am currently in Brazil and you could have had the phone in your hands two or three days after release in the US, clean and ready for local use but the price was upwards of U$D1600.:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey I don't really get how users are "gone", like Jamie and here jaz martin.
Is the user banned, kicked, or what? I'm the obvious dummy now.. :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Wox said:


> Hey I don't really get how users are "gone", like Jamie and here jaz martin.
> Is the user banned, kicked, or what? I'm the obvious dummy now.. :laugh:


Users that cause trouble ie Jaymie and jaz martin, will get banned (a line through there name).


----------

